# Reptiles of Vietnam/Thailand



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 3, 2010)

Just returned from a holiday in Vietnam and Thailand. Here's a bunch of herps i managed to get photos of. Snakes are 1. Burmese Python (Python molurus), 2. Red Necked Keelback (Rhabdophis subminatus), 3. Radiated rat snake (Elaphe radiata). Banded Kukri Snake (Oligodon spp.)











My guide to the snakes of vietnam quotes this snake as 'HARMLESS'; with no further notes. But it should be noted that after a number of serious bites, the toxicity of these snakes has recently been reconsidered: they are now known to be fairly dangerous. 
















These are just the snakes I found, I have more pictures of random lizards, frogs and turtles but will post them later.

Who else has been? anyone else got pics from this region? (South-East Asia)


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 3, 2010)

errr... there should be alot more pics, not sure if they're showing up.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 3, 2010)

I only get the 1, hence my sarcastic reply


----------



## TNWJackson (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Ninja,

Unfortunately I don't seem to be getting all your pics, that's a cool _Rhabdophis_ though, I was lucky enough to work with _tigrinus_ (which have killed a few people) in the past. I've spent quite a bit of time in Southeast Asia, having worked in Singapore for a couple of years. The biodiversity in the region is overwhelming. I have about 1500 slides of reptiles from the area....all I need now is a slide scanner! I managed to find a few old scans (poor quality) and some old digital shots (even poorer, taken with a first generation Sony Cybershot!) in my photobucket account though so I thought I'd post them up (there are some bad crops in amongst these but hey....this was a long time ago!). One day I will get a good quality slide scanner, or get a bunch of slides professionally scanned, but for now this will have to do as a taster! These were taken in Singapore, Malaysia, the Philippines, Thailand or Indonesia (wild animals, but some are posed rather poorly!):

_Ahaetulla prasina

_



_

Trimeresurus popeiorum

_





_Cyrtodactylus philippinicus

_





_Varanus olivaceus

_





_Chrysopelea paradisi

_





_Trimeresurus purpureomaculatus

_





_Naja kaouthia _






_Varanus bengalensis nebulosus

_



_

Python reticulatus

_





"calico phase"





_
Ophiophagus hannah

_



_

Varanus salvator _(x2)











ssp. _marmoratus

_



_

Trimeresurus albolabris

_


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe your pics are too big, keep trying as I would love to see them. I have been to Bali, Northern and southern Thailand and off to Borneo soon...


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2010)

Try shrinking them, then look at the post in "Preview Post" and check if they came up


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope that helps, the photography isnt fantastic, only a cheap digital camera i picked up while i was there, but you get the point. 
My girlfriend also took some action shots of me 'getting to know'  some of the animals, namely the radiated rat snake and red necked keelback.


----------

